# Google SKETCHUP is Awesome



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I make training videos to show poeple how to use DesignEdge software, which is for PlasmaCAM CNC plasma tables. However, I made this video to introduce those people to *Google Sketchup*

I really enjoy working with this program. It is so EASY to learn, and to design practically anything.

*Joe





*


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree about Sketchup's value. I use it to model up things I want to 3D print as I can export them as .stl files. My CNC software of choice is vectric's Aspire and it can import Sketchup files directly. I haven't actually used that feature, as Aspire is a great drafting program on its own.
4D


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Like it, Easy to follow.

I had an earlier version (2013) and when I installed it. it came up that it was a trial version and would expire in x minutes....


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

You can find earlier versions that are FREE, and you can download them to your computer without any costs. Sketchup v. 8.5 is out there, and it will do MOST of what you need to do.

Joe


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Joe, I did find the version you mentioned. Now to add this to my time schedule.....LOL


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I am relearning the program again. I am designing the frame for my powder coat oven. I will use 25 gauge steel wall studs. Here is a very short video of the progress.

Joe

SHORT VIDEO


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Joe, I did find the version you mentioned. Now to add this to my time schedule.....LOL


Good luck!

Joe


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I changed the design a bit, to allow for less metal through the walls from the interior to the exterior. This is probably how it will end up.

Joe


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

I am using 2017 Sketchup but it won't open later dated files 2018 to 2022. I am not a fan of expire ware so I have not bought into Sketchup. Even the Desktop version(web version often locks up while drawing) will expire each year. I like the one time fee and then I buy updates as and when I feel the need for them. I can import the new files into Vcarve Pro and have a look at them but they are so riddled with open/crossed/doubled vectors it's more work to fix it then to just draw the part yourself. I have several programs I have upgraded many times some of them are several hundred dollars each time but they don't expire.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Software is a drug.

Joe


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

Not to be a wet towel but I gave up using Sketch-Up for Fusion 360 free educational version. I had too much trouble getting parts aligned and changing add-ons to get the functionality I wanted. Fusion 360 was no fun either for the first couple of projects till I found the videos below. Now I wouldn't go back. My mind works like my shop. Mill (design) all the pieces. Then put them together. Fusion 360 also has built in G-code generator for CNC. I haven't tried it and probably won't since I have spent a lot of time writing post-processors for my Vcarve Pro software. 
This is the Fusion 360 training


----------



## .237859 (10 mo ago)

I hear that Fusion 360 is an awesome program. I have not set the time aside to learn it though. It sucks, getting old!

Joe


.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @otcraftsman


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe.


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

I will post a list of YouTube videos you should look at to help you learn. It like all other software is like a book. What that means is that it had a "lead" author/programmer who's thought processes and work flow are predominate in the way the software works. There are several gotchas I have found that will cause you misery.
1. Fusion 360 Starts out making bodies by default. You need to change that to making components
2. There are 2 ways to make a copy - one makes copies that are linked together the other makes independent copies
3. Start off using parametric modeling so if you need to change model size it can be done automatically. So you can draw a cabinet once and resize by adjusting a few numbers
If the administrators of Router forums would like I can start a new thread for Fusion 360 beginners with and without cnc so we can minimize the learning curve.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Joe.



I was WONDERING why you were welcoming me. Then I realized that _*somehow*_ ... I established another account here. 

My sleep schedule is WAY OFF. for all I know, I could have done that in my SLEEP 

Please DELETE the other one (blurry face avatar) Thanks.

The REAL Joe Jones 😁


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

otcraftsman said:


> I hear that Fusion 360 is an awesome program. I have not set the time aside to learn it though. It sucks, getting old!
> 
> Joe
> 
> ...


 Those *are* my words, and I remember writing them, but for the life of me, I don't remember logging into this forum two days ago. SCARY.

_Hello? Rubber Room Hotel? I'd like a King suite please ... Yes, It will be an extended stay .... Can I forward my mail to you there?_

Joe
"The Hobbyist"


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Like everything else in my life, the project is moving along s-l-o-w-l-y.

Joe


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That may have been a bot, copying you.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

jw2170 said:


> That may have been a bot, copying you.


No, it WAS me. My memory really is THAT BAD. 😕

Joe



.


----------

